# Resources > Professional Associations >  WMA 2014: Session Proposals Deadline 1 Week Away

## laurenvalone

Hello all,

*The November 22, 2013* *deadline* for session proposal submissions for the Western Museums Association (WMA) 2014 Annual Meeting is 1 week away! 

The Annual Meeting will be held on in Las Vegas, Nevada on October 5- 8, 2014, and will be guided by the theme *Expect the Unexpected*. 

For more information on the RFP, please visit the recent _Call for Session Proposals_ blog post by the Program Committee Co-chairs, Steve Olsen and Louise Yokoi. Click the links to download the Proposal Guidelines and the Session Proposal Form, or visit the WMA website for more info. 

The WMA Annual Meeting provides museum professionals an opportunity to exchange ideas and best practices, network with colleagues, and learn from each other by attending valuable sessions. Diverse presentations are key component to the success of the Annual Meeting, and are important in creating a meaningful and content-rich experience for all of the museum professionals who attend.

Again, the deadline for session submission is *November 22, 2013*.

The WMA looks forward to receiving your proposals and seeing you at the 2014 Annual Meeting, October 5-8, 2014, Las Vegas.

Become a part of the conversation and submit a session proposal for WMA2014!

Sincerely,
Lauren Valone
Program Coordinator
Western Museums Association

----------

